# Lemon Berry Terrine



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Lemon Berry Terrine

1 (12 ounce) package ENTENMANN'S ALL BUTTER POUND CAKE
1 (8 ounce) package PHILADELPHIA BRAND Cream Cheese, softened 
1 1/2 cups cold milk 
1 (4-serving size) package JELL-O Lemon Flavor Instant Pudding and Pie Filling 
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
1 container COOL WHIP Whipped Topping, thawed 
1 pint strawberries, hulled

Line bottom and sides of 8 x 4-inch loaf pan with wax paper.

Cut rounded top off cake; reserve for another use. Trim edges of cake. Cut cake horizontally into 5 slices. Line bottom and long sides of pan with 3 cake slices. Cut another cake slice in half; place on short sides of pan.

Beat cream cheese and 1/2 cup of milk in large bowl with electric mixer on low speed until smooth. Add remaining milk, pudding mix and lemon peel; beat 1 to 2 minutes. Gently stir in 1 cup of the whipped topping.

Spoon 1/2 of the filling into cake-lined pan. Arrange 1/2 of the strawberries, stem-side up, in filling, pressing down slightly. top with remaining filling. Place remaining cake slice on top of filling. Refrigerate 3 hours or until firm. Invert pan onto serving plate; remove wax paper. Garnish with remaining whipped topping and strawberries. Store leftover dessert in refrigerator.

Makes 16 servings.

ENJOY!


----------

